# Latin sentences



## cupotea (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm reading through John Flavel's the Fountain of Life Opened up, and found
there're some sentences in Latin without the English translation, I'll post them
and ask for explanations as I go on, if any of you is willing to help, I'll be much pleased!

Today's sentence is:

Quae faciunt divisa beatum, in hoc mixta fluunt

Any idea?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll let Toni know to answer your post when she wakes up.

Theognome


----------



## Richard King (Feb 16, 2009)

I just copied it into Google and came up with this...

He is comprehensive of all things that are lovely: he seals up the sum of all loveliness


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I'll let Toni know to answer your post when she wakes up.
> 
> Theognome



Toni knows Latin? Hey, does that mean she's a Liber Proverbiorum XXXI Mulierem?


10*Mulierem fortem quis inveniet*?
procul et de ultimis finibus pretium ejus.
11*Confidit in ea cor viri sui,
et spoliis non indigebit.
12*Reddet ei bonum, et non malum,
omnibus diebus vitæ suæ.
13*Quæsivit lanam et linum,
et operata est consilia manuum suarum.
14*Facta est quasi navis institoris,
de longe portans panem suum.
15*Et de nocte surrexit,
deditque prædam domesticis suis,
et cibaria ancillis suis.
16*Consideravit agrum, et emit eum*;
de fructu manuum suarum plantavit vineam.
17*Accinxit fortitudine lumbos suos,
et roboravit brachium suum.
18*Gustavit, et vidit quia bona est negotiatio ejus*;
non extinguetur in nocte lucerna ejus.
19*Manum suam misit ad fortia,
et digiti ejus apprehenderunt fusum.
20*Manum suam aperuit inopi,
et palmas suas extendit ad pauperem.
21*Non timebit domui suæ a frigoribus nivis*;
omnes enim domestici ejus vestiti sunt duplicibus.
22*Stragulatam vestem fecit sibi*;
byssus et purpura indumentum ejus.
23*Nobilis in portis vir ejus,
quando sederit cum senatoribus terræ.
24*Sindonem fecit, et vendidit,
et cingulum tradidit Chananæo.
25*Fortitudo et decor indumentum ejus,
et ridebit in die novissimo.
26*Os suum aperuit sapientiæ,
et lex clementiæ in lingua ejus.
27*Consideravit semitas domus suæ,
et panem otiosa non comedit.
28*Surrexerunt filii ejus, et beatissimam prædicaverunt*;
vir ejus, et laudavit eam.
29*Multæ filiæ congregaverunt divitias*;
tu supergressa es universas.
30*Fallax gratia, et vana est pulchritudo*:
mulier timens Dominum, ipsa laudabitur.
31*Date ei de fructu manuum suarum,
et laudent eam in portis opera ejus.

Biblia Sacra Juxta Vulgatam Clementinam., Ed. electronica (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2005), Pr 31:10-31.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

Indeed she is quite Vulgate.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Indeed she is quite Vulgate.
> 
> Theognome



Um, you really don't mean that, do you? 





Oh man, that was good for a belly laugh.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 16, 2009)

Richard King said:


> I just copied it into Google and came up with this...
> 
> He is comprehensive of all things that are lovely: he seals up the sum of all loveliness



Wow, did you use Google's translation function?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed she is quite Vulgate.
> ...



The laugh was the intended affect. She is the purdiest, as you know.

Theognome


----------



## MW (Feb 16, 2009)

Quae faciunt divisa beatum, in hoc mixta fluunt.

"Things which make separately happy in Him flow commingled."

Adapted from Claudian's De Consulatu Stilichonis, lib. i., it would appear.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 18, 2009)

Today I read another sermon, in which the John Flavel says:

What an astonishing act of love was this then, for the Father to give the delight, the darling, of his soul, out of his very bosom, for poor sinners! all tongues must needs pause and falter, that attempt the expressions of his grace, expressions being here swallowed up: “God so loved the
world, that he gave his only begotten Son,” John 3: 16. Here is a “sic” without a “sicut”; so loved them: how did he love them? nay, here you must excuse the tongues of angels; which of us would deliver a child, the child of our delights, an only child, to death for the greatest inheritance in the world? what tender parent can endure a parting pull with such a child?

Here is a “sic” without a “sicut” -- what does it mean ? (I know it is not a Latin sentence,but there are two Latin words in it)


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 18, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let Toni know to answer your post when she wakes up.
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't know Latin at all!


----------



## MW (Feb 18, 2009)

duncan001 said:


> Here is a “sic” without a “sicut” -- what does it mean ? (I know it is not a Latin sentence,but there are two Latin words in it)



When the two adverbs are contrasted,

Sic = How, in what way, namely, by giving His only begotten Son.

Sicut = How much, but that is something not even angels can declare.

The simple reading takes "so" as meaning "how much," but the reality is that the Greek simply refers to the manner in which God loved the world.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2009)

Brother, I have NO clue as to what it means, but am thrilled to see you here again!

"Semper ubi sub ubi". That's pretty much all my Latin in one shot.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 18, 2009)

Rev.Winzer,

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help.

BTW I lost my bookmarks, what is your website's url? I remember you have Vital Godliness in your site.

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 11:05:55 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> Brother, I have NO clue as to what it means, but am thrilled to see you here again!
> 
> "Semper ubi sub ubi". That's pretty much all my Latin in one shot.



I'm also thrilled to find out you have already back home, how all the boys are doing?


----------



## MW (Feb 18, 2009)

duncan001 said:


> BTW I lost my bookmarks, what is your website's url? I remember you have Vital Godliness in your site.



It's no longer up and running. A lack of technical skill means it takes up too much time. Sorry!


----------



## cupotea (Feb 23, 2009)

Today I bumped into another phrase:

rem aliquam cum laetitia percipere

What does it mean? 

Thanks for help.


----------



## MW (Feb 23, 2009)

duncan001 said:


> rem aliquam cum laetitia percipere



"To feel [perceive, secure] any thing together with delight."

Probably referring to the ideal of not only possessing an object, but enjoying it also.


----------

